# Recommendations for a 50cc scooter?



## sirhandel (Mar 5, 2008)

Do you guys n gals have a recommendation for a reliable 50cc scooter preferably lightweight as we are on a tight payload. I don't have a motorbike license so it's got to be a 50cc. Have looked at Piaggio Zip that seems good value. Want to stick to mainstream makes for reliability and spares availability e.g. Yamaha, Honda, Peugeot, Piaggio but know nothing about scooters so your advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Dukeham (Feb 3, 2009)

*Hi.
It is common knowledge in the motorbike ferternaty That Honda is by far the best build quality & in my opinion you cant go wrong with one.*


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

If you're not already experienced on a moped/motorcycle its really worth taking your CBT even if you don't need to for a 50cc moped.

Piaggio Zip is a good 'nip round town' moped & loads for sale, light at 90kilos- but be careful that you don't buy one that has been de-restircted as many have been & you will need to have passed a bike test to ride one of those. Also - no where near enough power (restricted) to carry a passenger and you will feel vunerable on main roads as EVERYTHING will be overtaking you.

David


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It will depend a lot on what payload you can spare and if you know what your "real" payload is, many don't.

Kev.


----------



## helvic (Dec 15, 2007)

keep well away from chineese imports

steve


----------



## sirhandel (Mar 5, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> It will depend a lot on what payload you can spare and if you know what your "real" payload is, many don't.
> 
> Kev.


We have 460kg (MTPLM minus MRO) but there's only 2 of us and the wife is a featherweight so we can spare up to 100kg for a scooter preferably less. It will go in the garage (limited to 150kg). I note the comment re Chinese scooters and would rather pay pay more for a recognised quality brand.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

dcummin said:


> Also - no where near enough power (restricted) to carry a passenger and you will feel vunerable on main roads as EVERYTHING will be overtaking you.
> 
> David


Have to agree with David here. You will not only feel vunerable - you WILL be vunerable. From personal experience other traffic simply will not wait whilst you bumble along at 30mph. My advise is to take the simple test for a more powerful machine and put it on a trailer to overcome the payload factor.

Ron


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have carried a small scooter around for a couple of years now and would not be without it. hard to be specific about model but if you want to buy secondhand take a look on Ebay, i have purchased two via this source now. Find a low mileage well known make, Honda, Yamaha etc. Although i have a 125cc i have used a 50cc and despite what has been said on here, provided you do not want to travel far it will be fine. Why would you be any more vulnerable than on a push bike and even on my 125cc most things still pass me. It is a little unsettling at first but all give you a wide berth and no real problems. Personally I would not even consider a trailer, if you want to tow buy a caravan. You should be able to find one well under your limit my 125cc Honda only weighs 99kg although my rack and towbar weighs around 40kg. I only have a small van, 5.75mtrs, but it carries the scooter with no problems and i still have 75kgs spare on my rear axle with half a tank of fresh water. If you need any advice on racks etc please contact me and will try to help.


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

rupert1 said:


> Why would you be any more vulnerable than on a push bike and even on my 125cc most things still pass me.


I agree on any bike you are vulnerable - but coming off at 30mph on a moped is a big difference to 10pm on a peddle cycle - plus you can use cycle lanes/paths etc with a bicycle.

With a restricted moped you just cant keep up with the flow of traffic and cars/lorries etc feel the need to pass you.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Go to Monkey Bike UK. They do an M50 with a 110 CC engine!!!

Wife took her test - eventually!

Honda is best but much Honda is made in China.
Jincheng is not that bad either. We have one Honda and one Jincheng so can compare.

Take care and wear a helmet.

C.


----------



## 102731 (Jan 30, 2007)

helvic said:


> keep well away from chineese imports
> 
> steve


Why?


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

We have a Piaggio Zip - whilst its true everything goes past you (even had a bike go by once) it does carry 2 of us. We have now done about 450kms on it mostly in France & Portugal. They are governed to 30mph but with 2 of us on, its slower up hill.

No trouble at all except although it only weighs 90kg, when on the rack at the back, cantilever effect puts 200kg on back axle.


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

bear1 said:


> helvic said:
> 
> 
> > keep well away from chineese imports
> ...


Watchdog had a programme about them recently - serious saftey defects, self assembly etc


----------



## 116388 (Sep 6, 2008)

Why are you restricted to 50cc? With a car licence you can ride upto 125cc.

Last year I was looking at Monkey Bikes (or variants) and a new one you can buy for under £900. They come in 50, 80 and 110cc.

As for reliability v imports. A friend bought a Hondu brand new from Ebay for £650. Hondu is a rip off of Honda, it was crated so he had to build it himslef but he said it seemed every bit as good as a genuine Honda. But he was a CZ fan so taste was not his strong area. :roll: 

Shane.....


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

Simplelife said:


> Why are you restricted to 50cc? With a car licence you can ride upto 125cc.
> 
> Last year I was looking at Monkey Bikes (or variants) and a new one you can buy for under £900. They come in 50, 80 and 110cc.
> 
> ...


If you passed your car test before 1st feb 2001 and have a full car licence you have catagory p (full moped licence) on it. this means you can ride a moped up to 50cc without L plates and carry a passenger - anything larger you must take CBT and then you must display L plates until you pass your full motorbike licence. if you passed after this date you have no entitlement and must take CBT even for a moped


----------



## 116388 (Sep 6, 2008)

dcummin said:


> Simplelife said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you restricted to 50cc? With a car licence you can ride upto 125cc.
> ...


Thankyou dcummin, that clears that up then.  I passed my full bike test in 1993 then got married and am not allowed a bike! In fact my 'motorbike money' went towards my wedding!

Shane.....


----------



## Outhouse (May 16, 2009)

I have had an Aprillia 50 custom for 4 years now and it is great, not sure about the weight. I, had a Vespa and loved it, also had a Piaggio Zip and didn't like it. Over the past 4 years I have had 2 scooters, Aprillia 50 & Piaggio X9 125, the 50 has been the most enjoyable especially in Europe for just zipping about, where the 125 is more like a cruiser bike great for longer journeys. Both are decent at carrying passengers and I have never felt insecure on the roads due to being underpowered.

Hope this helps.


----------



## 122111 (Apr 6, 2009)

hi, here's my two'penneth, i've used a Yamaha slider (50cc)for a few years as a paddock bike to nip to the shops etc a good quality scooter (same as MBK Stunt) its de-restricted , simple & cheap to do, carries 2 up and will do 45 with one on. As advised, steer clear of cheap chinese made, can be difficult to get spares for and are overall not so good (pays your money takes your choice). 
cheers
Phil


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We opted for a Peugeot Speedfight 100cc but they do a 50cc version as well. I wouldnt be without it. Michelle and I love it. You just have so much more freedom. You can get down all the alleys and little roads and really explore and 50-100 miles in a day is quite possible as is just trundling a mile to the local shop. Last week we were on a new CS site in Flamborough on the east Yorkshire coast and as I have a dodgy knee the farmer said why dont you go exploring across the fields where there are some great cliffs and views so we took of across the fields on it. Nearly came off a few times though as its not a trail bike. I think the 50cc version is 90kg but the 100cc is only 96kg. I am 19st and Michelle (Thankfully) is only 8st but it will still pull 50mph (60 eventually) all day with us both on. 50cc would be out of the question for us though. Not sure how hard the test is but I would be tempted to do it and go for a 100cc or 125. I look forward to being on ours as much as being away in the Motorhome.


----------

